

American Apparel fires CEO Dov Charney - mntmn
http://www.dazeddigital.com/fashion/article/20378/1/american-apparel-fires-ceo-dov-charney

======
vrikis
Wow, I had no idea about any of this... I always thought AA was one of those
ethically correct companies, but run by a guy who chokes his staff? Not
cool...

